# S'mores poodle playdate!!! LOL



## Lou

S'mores poodle playdate!!! LOL
Lou - graham cracker
Apollo - marshmallow
Hibbert - chocolate !!!!!!!! 

My dear friend Ellyisme (PF name) and her awesome poodle Hibbert came to visit today and the 3 poodles had a blast!! Apollo and Hibbert were properly introduced for the first time and they got along just fine!!! Miss (queen) Lou was bossing both boys around like usual, but also having tons of fun !! Hehehe










































































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Funny synchronized tails!!! 



































I take credit for taking this picture of Hibbert but I also give him credit for being so handsome!! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kukukachoo

oh, my gosh! S'mores! That's hysterical! And they do look so yummy and sweet together!


----------



## Ellyisme

I really want some s'mores now! ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

What fun! Thanks for sharing - they are so beautiful!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

What a great description!!! Loved the 3rd pic....it's a 'poodle parade!!'


----------



## frankgrimes

Awwwwe! :grouphug: bet they had a blast!!!


----------



## Carrie-e

Love watching poodles play together! They are adorable.


----------



## Toy poodlelvr

They're sooo adorable!! Makes me wanna eat some s'mores!!


----------



## Manxcat

Okay, got no idea what s'mores are - guessing from your reactions they're edible...!!

The three together from behind looked more like latte, cappucino and mocha to me... equally scrummy!

Gorgeous dogs having a whale of a time - wonderful.


----------



## Ellyisme

Manxcat said:


> Okay, got no idea what s'mores are - guessing from your reactions they're edible...!!
> 
> The three together from behind looked more like latte, cappucino and mocha to me... equally scrummy!
> 
> Gorgeous dogs having a whale of a time - wonderful.


S'mores are typically a campfire treat made up of graham crackers, chocolate, and marshmallow.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S'more 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme

Here are couple videos of Apollo meeting Hibbert and them playing.

http://youtu.be/1N8T4U7Mjw0

http://youtu.be/LNjjFHrjgHw



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

S'mores

Graham cracker + chocolate + marshmallow
YUM!!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angl

Poodle feet never touch the ground, do they?:act-up:


----------



## Manxcat

Oooh, lush! Now I want s'mores to go with the latte, cappuccino and mocha... and a campfire!

Thanks for the gastronomic education!


----------



## Ellyisme

Angl said:


> Poodle feet never touch the ground, do they?:act-up:


NEVER!!!!! They are hover poodles!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

